# General > AquaTalk >  Shuttle bus service to Qian Hu and Farm Mart

## gks

Currently Qian Hu operates free shuttle bus services during weekends (and public holidays?) from two MRTs. FarmMart operates a 50 cents per trip/way shuttle bus service.

----------


## Justikanz

Where to board the bus to Farm Mart? It looks like an interesting place to spend some time at...  :Smile:

----------


## gks

QianHu shuttle bus details -> www.qianhu.com

1) pick up points CCK and Boon Lay
2) Saturdays pm onwards
3) Sundays and public holidays whole day.

----------


## nostalgia

> Where to board the bus to Farm Mart? It looks like an interesting place to spend some time at...


Quite interested too! Hope to hear abt the details!

----------


## gks

FARMART SHUTTLE BUS SERVICE INSIDE CHUA CHU KANG BUS INTER-CHANGE 
Mon-Fri 10am-12.00pm 
6pm - 7pm ( hourly pick-up) 
Mon-Fri 12pm-5.00pm (half hourly pick-up) 
Sat-Sun/PH 10am - 7pm ( pick-up - 25 min interval) 

NOTE :
A 50 cents CERT has to be purchased for the shuttle bus in and out of Farmart Centre. Do not worry, This SERT can be redeemed on purchases in Farmart Centre. 


MY Comments:
1) Personally, I am disappointed. Website looks much more interesting than the real thing.
2) Prices there are not exactly cheap.
3) Varieties, so so.
4) Redemption does not work! Most shops refuse to honour redemption.
5) Got a few farms outside Farmart, within 5 to 15 minutes walking distance. Haven't explore yet.
6) Alternatively, take free Qian Hu shuttle and walk to Farmart (about 15 minutes).

----------


## Justikanz

Thanks... Will see if got time to try out the place...  :Smile:

----------


## benny

Good information. I've splited it out as a thread on its own.

Cheers,

----------

